# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Chris Burden

## Airicist

Chris Burden on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Metropolis II by Chris Burden (the movie) 

 Uploaded on Jul 31, 2011




> A short doc about a kinetic sculpture that took four years to build. We had the honor of spending three days in Chris Burden's studio filming this sculpture before it was moved to the Los Angeles Country Museum of Art (LACMA) where it is being reinstalled.
> The installation opened fall 2011.
> Chris Burden is one of our favorite artists of all time.

----------

